# Red Wings are going Predator hunting



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

The Detroit Red Wings will face the Nashville Predators for the first round of the playoffs. I always get an extra kick when they play the Coyotes or the Preds. Any other hockey fans out there?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh rubbish! Better luck next year for us


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They might make it through the first round !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

First you need to make the first round! Buffalo struggles to find a winner. (In sports)


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They'll make it through til the end. We'll see what happens from there. They've had a strange year. If they stay healthy watch out !


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Its going to be tough to solve Rinne but they have the skill. All they need is the will. If Franzen shows up and plays up to his potential then they wont have any issues. Hopefully Helm will be back early in this round and everyone is betting back to form after being injured it could happen.

ItzDirty: Had to be hard for you guys, so close. I always root for the Sabers, MIller is awesome and I love when we play because watching the Miller brothers is cool.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah he is quite amazing. Unfortunately I think that will turn out the same way it did for the Dominator. Good for Detroit though.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The Millers are Michigan boys too !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Right so it only makes sense yeah? He lives a few blocks from me in a great area of the city. Not Fancy but nice and a fun place to live. He says loves it here and I believe him. To my knowledge he has never said this but I think that he would have grown up wanting to play for Detroit. I am sure he would like to go there for several reasons. A Stanley Cup would be one of them..... Just like Dom.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sure won't be any Avalanches this year....


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Cant say Im sorry about that one 220.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

we all have our crosses to bear...........


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I remember back in the nineties when those two would meet. Ole Roy got his butt whooped by Chris Osgood in a funny @##$ goalie fight ! That was for Claude Lemeux's hit on Chris Draper. It was always exciting to see those teams play.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

we all have our crosses to bear...........

Colorado started it; the Wings finished it here...

So sorry about the Avs. Yeah, right!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ah the good old days. McCarty did put a bad hurting on him. Classic ! Thanks Glen !


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

LETS GO BLUES!!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah great hockey teams back then. Not that they are not good now. I liked it more then though. I loved watching that Detroit team with Stevey Y, Federov, coffee, and so on. It was an all star team on its own.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Boy I have never seen a hockey team better named than the Blues. They sure know how to sing it! HA!


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I knew that would get some comments!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Your lucky we keep it PG around here....LOL


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> Boy I have never seen a hockey team better named than the Blues. They sure know how to sing it! HA!


Hate to say it, but aint that the truth!

Come on Bones, tell me how you really feel.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok, how about this?

Lets Go Cards!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

hassell said:


> They might make it through the first round !!!!!!!!!


 Guess they never. HA !!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

With tail between legs, hunting's over. Guess they ran out of ammo.


----------

